# Install FreeBSD from 0 (Part II)



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 22, 2018)

I couldn't do it using a USB. I used a DVD.
I'm not gonna explain step by step the installation because of two reasons:
1) It is very, but very basic to do. I will only explain a few of things that I estimate that you must know.
2) I'm doing it right now because I had to delete the whole system. It doesn't matter.
Now, I'll explain it:
The first that you need it's to have a connection. If your router responds well, but you already tried to install something with 
	
	



```
pkg
```
 , read this:
Type in a terminal: 
	
	



```
cat /etc/resolv.conf
```
 to see what are your DNS
Here's the mine: 
	
	



```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4
nameserver 127.0.0.1
options edns0
```
The first two lines are the DNS of Google. You could use the same from OpenDNS, etc. The important it's that you use at least the ones from one provider. These DNS are free.
IMPORTANT: if you see a # ahead of any line, erase it. The "#" means that the content of such line it's deactivated, hence it's similar as if you've deleted the line.
For example: 
	
	



```
#nameserver 8.8.8.8
```
 In this line, I'm indicating to the system that I don't want to use whatever the content of this line. So, if you have like I, make sure that you have at least like the lines of the mine.
Then, run 
	
	



```
ping
```
 to a IP or a URL. For ex.: 
	
	



```
ping www.google.com
```
. The output it's:

```
PING www.google.com (172.217.162.4): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 172.217.162.4: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=8.908 ms
64 bytes from 172.217.162.4: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=9.541 ms
64 bytes from 172.217.162.4: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=8.904 ms
64 bytes from 172.217.162.4: icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=9.276 ms
64 bytes from 172.217.162.4: icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=9.249 ms
^C
--- www.google.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 8.904/9.176/9.541/0.243 ms
```
 That means that I have a good connection.
If you have something like this, then try 
	
	



```
pkg update
```
 to update and/or install 
	
	



```
pkg
```
Pkg will be the second option if 
	
	



```
make install clean
```
 inside  /usr/ports/x11/xorg  fails, or if you not even installed the ports.
With all the packages updated, we can make 
	
	



```
pkg install xorg
```
Once it finish, you can install whichever you want: a DE (desktop environment), either a WM (window manager)
There are a LOT of both.
In the third part of this tutorial I'll explain how to do it.
Bye.


----------

